# Gigabox Host Acquires VPS Provider DediMonster.com



## GigaboxHost (Dec 1, 2014)

*Gigabox Host Acquires VPS Provider DediMonster.com. The acqusition allows Gigabox Host to expand service into international markets and have a global reach into the VPS market.*

Gigabox Hosting is a leading provider for Cloud hosted services. Gigabox offers a cost-effective, scalable, reliable, secure, redundant private Cloud IT solutions that includes hosted cloud compute and storage, hosted virtual desktops, hosted email, hosted software App, cloud backup, website hosting, dedicated servers and VPS services which are controlled by the customer through our web-based application.
Cloud Compute | Cloud IT Infrastructure | Cloud Services | Hosted Email | Software as a Service | Infrastructure as a Service | Desktop Virtualization as a Service | Business IT Infrastructure

DediMonster.com is a VPS, RDP, Dedicated Server and EmailHosting provider that offers service in France, UK, Netherlands and USA.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 1, 2014)

You announced this acquisition on your Twitter feed 9 months ago on February 26.  You announced it on your LinkedIn page 8 months ago


 




> *Gigabox Hosting* @GigaboxHost  ·   Feb 26
> 
> 
> #*gigaboxhosting* acquires #*Dedimonster*.com a dedicated severs and Remote Desktop hosting provider


tl;dr: FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE LINCOLN SHOT BY JOHN WILKES BOOTHE


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 1, 2014)

No offense, this just looks like another attempted promotion of your services....

No one's buying it.


----------



## WSWD (Dec 2, 2014)

*Gigabox Host Acquires VPS Provider DediMonster.com*

Never heard of either...


----------



## drmike (Dec 3, 2014)

Tell me more about who GigaboxHost is...  Whois is hidden last check and not much out there in cursory looksie.

Standard thing I do, no offense meant ...


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> Tell me more about who GigaboxHost is...  Whois is hidden last check and not much out there in cursory looksie.
> 
> Standard thing I do, no offense meant ...


Texas online corporate records, the 3 officers names are listed for Gigabox Hosting LLC.  It's a Delaware LLC but also registered with Texas. (and based on the address, Gigabox Sports LLC, dba LoadUp Pro,, a Texas LLC, is another venture of at least one of the officers).

tl;dr real company, adults with business experience


----------



## MartinD (Dec 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> tl;dr real company, adults with business experience


With a hidden whois?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 3, 2014)

MartinD said:


> With a hidden whois?



The CEO has 15 years experience in designing and building data centers so I decided to be nice and not rake them over the coals over the private WHOIS (_although I'll never understand why any registered company would use private WHOIS when all of the info on the people involved in the company is already available publicly in multiple places_.)


----------



## drmike (Dec 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The CEO has 15 years experience in designing and building data centers so I decided to be nice and not rake them over the coals over the private WHOIS (_although I'll never understand why any registered company would use private WHOIS when all of the info on the people involved in the company is already available publicly in multiple places_.)


Yeah well, hidden whois, I can overlook.. IF.... the website said much of substance about the company... Nothing there really.

Good to see legit folks, but the website and WHOIS is doing them a disservice well beyond my little ole opinion.


----------

